# Dusty Wood Chips???



## old smokey nj (Dec 5, 2018)

Hello all,

I grabbed an open bag of Mesquite chips and dumped some in the holder, and noticed there was a fair amount of dust on the chips. It is very light like powder. Has anyone ever seen this? I'm wondering if they are ok.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 5, 2018)

They will still be fine. Usually bottom of bags always have some dust. Bag may have just been upside down, so settled there


----------



## johnmeyer (Dec 5, 2018)

You might be interested in this post I made about too much dust in the pellets:

If Your AMNPS Won't Stay Lit, Read On

If you truly are using chips, then this doesn't apply, but if you are using pellets and are planning to burn them in a tray or tube, then it is relevant.


----------

